# Bushnell Scout Rangefinder - $150



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bushnell Scout Rangefinder - $150 - SOLD*

This little guy is rated for 700 yards, and will range deer and trees reliably out to 400. I have ranged out to 500 with it but it won't always return a reading at those distances. It is handy, fast and very clear. I just need something with a little bit more range since I've started hunting some more open country. This would be ideal for anybody wanting a good rangefinder who doesn't plan to shoot beyond 400. Paid about $300 a few years ago. It's in great condition, comes with case and a fresh battery.

Call, text or PM with questions. I'm in Taylorsville. Cody 718-7686


----------

